# muwailih commercial sharjah:



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Dear All,

hope you are doing well,
I wanted to know does anyone have experience living in muwailih commercial in sharjha ?
if yes, is it a good place to live from all aspects ?

refer to the link:
https://www.google.ae/maps/place/Muwailih+Commercial+-+Sharjah/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x3e5f5f1ab69d4249:0x127fa82fc0a859b4?sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj1gfrIrPXPAhWFkSwKHZe4CSAQ8gEIITAB


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, from my experience really nice. A lot of construcion work going on now, couple years ago hardly saw a car go past, now the traffic is pretty bad. 

Living wise, it's fine everything is close by and costs of living is fairly cheap although trying getting from sharjah to dubai via 311 good luck with that one in the morning.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> Yes, from my experience really nice. A lot of construcion work going on now, couple years ago hardly saw a car go past, now the traffic is pretty bad.
> 
> Living wise, it's fine everything is close by and costs of living is fairly cheap although trying getting from sharjah to dubai via 311 good luck with that one in the morning.


Dear Tahir,
Thanks for the comment


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

what work u doing in MC?


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> what work u doing in MC?


I work in dubai, I am thinking to rent an apartment there due to its cheap rent, i hope i get a good family residential area there.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

oh ok. Good Luck, traffic is really bad in the morning and evening (going into dubai and coming into sharjah). 

What work you doing?


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> oh ok. Good Luck, traffic is really bad in the morning and evening (going into dubai and coming into sharjah).
> 
> What work you doing?


Yeah, I will have to deal with the traffic curse :frown:
I am a civil engineer,
what about you ?


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Live in Dubai but looking for a job, recently left my old previous job as the company wasn't making profit at all and not willing to spend.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> Live in Dubai but looking for a job, recently left my old previous job as the company wasn't making profit at all and not willing to spend.


i see, in which industry are you ?


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was previously in automotive, have experience in healthcare, utilities, consulting and logistics. yourself?


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> I was previously in automotive, have experience in healthcare, utilities, consulting and logistics. yourself?



Sounds good, 
Am into quality inspection for civil works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

